# Can't find a good mat, will this do?



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

I've looked all over and the only heat mat I can find is this one Exo Terra&reg Heat Wave Desert Terrarium Substrate Heater - Heating & Lighting - PetSmart
I can't find a stat or anything, just what comes in this box. Will this work or should I keep on looking? I will not order anything from the internet (lost $5000 this way) and I know not to use those heat rocks so I think I'm stuck here.

How good is this exo terra stuff, and does it need a stat or does it come with one? I looked in the box and it looks just like a sheet of plastic, so I still need a stat right? What stat will work with this?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

that mat'll work ok - I understand what you say about ordering from the internet and this does of course limit you to whatever what you can buy from your reptile/pet stores locally  I'm surprised you can't find any others in the stores though, or maybe they can order others in for you? 
yes you'll need a stat to regulate it, a basic habistat or microclimate one will do the job - the only things you need to check are that the wattage of the mat or whatever you're connecting to the stat doesn't exceed the max wattage that it'll control. I think the basic mat stats are about 100w max so that'll be fine


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I have one of those in one of my small exo-terra vivs...works a treat and I really like them, hoping to get more for my other exo terra vivs 

Where you live....maybe someone can point you to another shop


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

*i have 1 of those mats they are NO good don't give of enough heat iv had to put 2 heat mats under the same tank because there rubbish i wouldn't get 1 if i was you*


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

they are a reputable compony and if you're getting it from a shop, any problems take it back but you still need a thermostat, you only need a mat stat, and don't get the biggest heatmat get one thats about 1/3 of your tanks floor space


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Indeed, Exo Terra seem to be a good brand.

I had a scan of yellowpages.ca but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be many options for you, there seems to be a few in Ottawa which you could possibly deal with over the phone if all else fails.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you could always catch a raccoon and keep that as a pet instead lol


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

But the raccoon may turn out to be evil....


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

god. i remomber that from when i was a kid cirryl sneer lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol, I'll keep a lookout, but for now this will have to do.

Is rheostat a good brand or stat for this heat mat?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Dork Knight said:


> But the raccoon may turn out to be evil....


Leave it out i used to go out with her!!!! Ok, so she's let herself go a bit now....................


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol - It looks like girls from the Valleys, but oh no, that's not a gold tooth - They just don't brush.



Gecko_man said:


> Is rheostat a good brand or stat for this heat mat?


Personally I've not heard of this brand.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i haven't seen the brand called rheostat i googled it but no results for reptiles i think rheostat is the name of the controling part of the thermostat, its like a dimmer switch in your house, you need a reptile specific one that is already all wired up


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, rheostat is just a type of stat I think.

The brand I meant is called Zoo Med Repti-temp. If I were to get it it would be either this FreshMarine.com - Zoo Med ReptiTemp - ZooMed Rheostat Temperature Adjustment - Buy Zoo Med ReptiTemp Now and Save! or this Zoo Med® Repti-Temp Rheostat #RT-10


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

zoo med is a recognised brand name, however the two products are not thermostats, they are manual slide dimmers, they will do the job at a push but are not the same as thermostats, thermostats keep the temperature constant these things keep the voltage constant, look for a thermostat forget about rheostats


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i keep re reading my posts and i can't help but think i sound like i'm shouting at you but i'm not, it's good that you ask loads of questions before you get your leo


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Is this one an actual thermostat? 
Petsr4u - Zoo Med Thermostat, Reptile Heating / Misters / Foggers
this one?
Thermostat for Kane Heat Mat

But really, where I live I'll be very lucky if I can even find a sliding dimmer. None of the local pet stores have any heat mat controlling device that I can find...unless they are hidden somewhere.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

do you have a local reptile place or are they all in other towns as i'm sure one of them would order something in for you, thats what happens in the uk, you need somethimg, you ask at the pet shop and a few days later its in the shop waiting for you


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

boywonder said:


> do you have a local reptile place or are they all in other towns as i'm sure one of them would order something in for you, thats what happens in the uk, you need somethimg, you ask at the pet shop and a few days later its in the shop waiting for you


I will try that, but usually they don't special order unless it is a big order, and you pay half up front. I've special ordered super large filters and heaters before for my fish, but all those were over $300.

Would they special order live reptiles too?


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

If the store stocks a certain brand, but not the product that you require, then I would have thought there would be a good chance of them being able to get that item in for you pretty quick.

As for the Reptiles, they may know breeders with whom they deal with, so it's possible they could locate something for you.

You could always check out the following site;
http://www.geckosetc.com/


----------

